# Extreme Gaming Rig(Budget no bar)



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: These are the games I already own: Watch Dogs, Arkham Origins, Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, Battlefield 4, ARMA 3, Metro Last Light and planning to buy upcoming GTA 5, Arkham Knight and I am also thinking of setting up a Home-Studio in near future(by the end of the year, perhaps) for my band so that we can finally start creating stuff rather than making covers so I'll also be running Studio recording software like Nuendo/Cubase.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Right now, No bar.[Upper Limit is 15L]

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: I dont think I'll need to. But might overclock to get the best benchmarks possible!

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 8.1 Pro(64-bit)(Already bought)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Atleast 4Tb(Atleast 2Tb should be SSD)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 2x4K Monitors planned. Already have Sony KD-84X9000 TV as a Movie screen. These are not included in the budget limit so go all out

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components youve already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Already have Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 and Razer BlackWidow so no WIRED mouse and Keyboard

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Before September 2014

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Have built 9 PCs before for family and Friends

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Chandigarh Tri-City. Open to Online shopping

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I also need a good Wireless Headset, wireless keyboard and Mouse for whenever I play games/watch movies on TV so please include that too. And for people concerned about wasting my money: I do appreciate your concern but I have been dreaming of this rig for the past 7-8 years. I have planned my finances, my expenditure and even my new apartment specifically for this purpose. I finally have the means for fulfilling this so please don't tell me about wasting my money.* If you want, you can suggest me the all-out, future-proof rig with the best VFM. That would help me more.* Thanks


---Update---

As per the suggestions recieved I have planned to wait for the X99 Chipset along with DDR4 and that 8-Core i7 which should push the date to December 2014 atleast. But in the meanwhile just for the sake of approximation what do you think shall be the configuration for such a killer rig?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2014)

You will be wasting your hard earned money.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> You will be wasting your hard earned money.


Included a proper explaination. Please do suggest a rig instead of commenting


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it so wrong to go all out if I can?


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2014)

Come on choice and money is yours. Who are we to comment on that? But I don't know if anyone can hit the roof of your budget  (Not by suggesting multiple rigs )


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

10 to 15 lakhs for a PC? You need a serious reality check.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 10 to 15 lakhs for a PC? You need a serious reality check.


Please instead of commenting if you suggest an all-out rig * WHICH CAN BE CHEAPER* That would help me more.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> ans: These are the games i already own: Watch dogs, arkham origins, tomb raider, sleeping dogs, battlefield 4, *arma 4,* metro last light and planning to buy upcoming gta 5, arkham knight and i am also thinking of setting up a home-studio in near future(by the end of the year, perhaps) for my band so that we can finally start creating stuff rather than making covers so i'll also be running studio recording software like nuendo/cubase.


arma 4??


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

nac said:


> Come on choice and money is yours. Who are we to comment on that? But I don't know if anyone can hit the roof of your budget  (Not by suggesting multiple rigs )


I haven't said anywhere that its a must to hit the roof. *I have said specifically that if you can suggest an all-out rig for a cheaper price, please do. That would help me more.*


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> arma 4??


Thanks for pointing that out. Corrected


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2014)

wait for x99 for ultimate rig............


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2014)

@OP buy Digit June 14 copy. Get the rig mentioned there. Alternatively check digit.in for India's fastest PC. Go ahead buy it. Its your money after all.


Spoiler



:trol:


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> wait for x99 for ultimate rig............


Yeah I am considering that. X99 coupled with DDR4 and that amazing 8-Core is the only thing that has kept me waiting since March!


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> @OP buy Digit June 14 copy. Get the rig mentioned there. Alternatively check digit.in for India's fastest PC. Go ahead buy it. Its your money after all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. Can you please provide a link to that "India's fastest PC"?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2014)

Google "digit builds India's fastest PC"


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Google "digit builds India's fastest PC"


I can only see the slideshow. As I am on my phone right now I can't see the slideshow properly too. My Digit June 2014 is waiting at my home town. I am headed there this weekend so will check it out then. Thanks for the suggestion though. Appreciate it. Maybe I'll replicate the exact rig!


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Can you please provide a link to that "India's fastest PC"?


*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/184474-digit-builds-indias-fastest-pc-worth-16-6-lakhs.html

You really to build this rig for yourself or for the Limca book of records for India's fastest PC?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2014)

Alright man I was trolling. But my advice will be if you absolutely want to spend such a fortune wait for next gen components. And you can build a very powerful PC without spending that much. 
BTW where is your hometown?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2014)

i think asus sabertooth x99 + i7 5960x + 64 GB DDR4 + 4 x gtx 780 ti + SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE1T0BW 2.5" 1TB SATA III x 4 + cm cosmos 2 should be the minimum at this budget.......

- - - Updated - - -

p.s if you are so loaded help me out in steam sales this time.........

- - - Updated - - -

..........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Wait for DDR4 to get mainstream then spend 1.5 to 2 lakhs on a killer desktop. We'll all help on that for sure .

What are your expectations from this PC BTW?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 25, 2014)

Subscribed, OP please post pic of your Extreme rig, after buying.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/184474-digit-builds-indias-fastest-pc-worth-16-6-lakhs.html
> 
> You really to build this rig for yourself or for the Limca book of records for India's fastest PC?


Hahaha. Lol. Well it IS my dream so I just might


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Alright man I was trolling. But my advice will be if you absolutely want to spend such a fortune wait for next gen components. And you can build a very powerful PC without spending that much.
> BTW where is your hometown?


Haha. Thanks for the advice dude. Yeah I am waiting for X99 and DDR4. That would mean this rig will only be ready by the end of the year IF they decide to launch it in India. There's only so much you can carry from US. Otherwise post is my only option and that scares me.
My hometown is Hisar, Haryana but I have been living in Chandigarh since past 8 years. The reason my digit subscription is at my home is because my family is moving in our new home and I am shifting all my postal address to the new home so its just a backup.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i think asus sabertooth x99 + i7 5960x + 64 GB DDR4 + 4 x gtx 780 ti + SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE1T0BW 2.5" 1TB SATA III x 4 + cm cosmos 2 should be the minimum at this budget.......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I don't know why but the Rampage series appeals to me more. Sabertooth is quite good too. Instead of the 4x GTX 780Ti I was thinking more on the lines of 2xTitan Z or 2xR9 295X2. Cosmos 2 and the 4xSSDs sound quite good.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Wait for DDR4 to get mainstream then spend 1.5 to 2 lakhs on a killer desktop. We'll all help on that for sure .
> 
> What are your expectations from this PC BTW?


My expectations are that it should play all the demanding games at 7680x2160(2x4K) without upgrading for atleast 5-7 years and also help me recording my band starting from next year and ofcourse watch blu-rays too


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Subscribed, OP please post pic of your Extreme rig, after buying.


Ah! Thanks for showing appreciation dude. As per the suggestions of the forum members I have decided to wait for the X99 and DDR4 to get mainstream so I'll have to hold out till the end of 2014 atleast. *sigh* After that ofcourse I'll post the pics of each and every step and component in the purchases section!  and who knows it might get featured in the digit mag sometime!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 25, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> My expectations are that it should play all the demanding games at *7680x2160(2x4K)* without upgrading for atleast *5-7 years* and also help me recording my band starting from next year and ofcourse watch blu-rays too



that is a cool dream but impossible to accomplish . for two 4k displays, you need worlds best 4 gpus and it will help 2-3 years with max details. and wait for next gen card too which support hdmi 2.0 which will support 4K at 60Hz since current hdmi standard restricts 4k at 30hz. or you have display port resolution though.
as everybody mentioned, wait for haswell Extreme for an extreme gaming rig..


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that is a cool dream but impossible to accomplish . for two 4k displays, you need worlds best 4 gpus and it will help 2-3 years with max details. and wait for next gen card too which support hdmi 2.0 which will support 4K at 60Hz since current hdmi standard restricts 4k at 30hz. or you have display port resolution though.
> as everybody mentioned, wait for haswell Extreme for an extreme gaming rig..


That's why I was considering more like 2xGTX Titan Z or 2xR9 295X2. And yes for the rest of the part I will wait till they are released


----------



## snap (Jun 25, 2014)

Imo single 4k monitor is good enough...


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

snap said:


> Imo single 4k monitor is good enough...


For that I have my Sony KD-84X9000!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 25, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> That's why I was considering more like 2xGTX Titan Z or 2xR9 295X2. And yes for the rest of the part I will wait till they are released



hope this waiting game gives fruitful result at the end 



Spoiler



note: it ofcourse will do


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> hope this waiting game gives fruitful result at the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping for the same! Though it does look very promising! Been researching all week on X99 and DDR4! I might make a detailed thread for a potential sticky!


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone ready to say this or shall I do the honors!!!



Spoiler



Pics or it didn't happen  JK wanted to see a 4K TV apart from showroom


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 25, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Hoping for the same! Though it does look very promising! Been researching all week on X99 and DDR4! I might make a detailed thread for a potential sticky!



aaaaaand dont forget the pics . 
those will be launched only on september and india will get it a bit later too.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Anyone ready to say this or shall I do the honors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure buddy. I'll post the pics by tomorrow as I am working on a night shift today!


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> aaaaaand dont forget the pics .
> those will be launched only on september and india will get it a bit later too.


It will take another couple of days if you are talking about that thread!


----------



## logout20 (Jun 25, 2014)

why don't you contact intel,amd,corsair for custom made cpu,gpu,power supply ram etc....contact audi or ferrari or pagani for the material they used in their cars....ones you got the material (carbon fibre,mahoigini)..send it to nzxt...consult a architecture for cabinet design,a mechanical engineer to design the material,an aerodynamic engineer to calculate the air flow stuff,electrical engineer to sort the voltage-amp stuff also contact havells for wires that dont catch fire..to calculate the amount of current and voltage use will need a electrician...to properly combine all your stuff you will need a machinist with lathe machine....


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

logout20 said:


> why don't you contact intel,amd,corsair for custom made cpu,gpu,power supply ram etc....contact audi or ferrari or pagani for the material they used in their cars....ones you got the material (carbon fibre,mahoigini)..send it to nzxt...consult a architecture for cabinet design,a mechanical engineer to design the material,an aerodynamic engineer to calculate the air flow stuff,electrical engineer to sort the voltage-amp stuff also contact havells for wires that dont catch fire..to calculate the amount of current and voltage use will need a electrician...to properly combine all your stuff you will need a machinist with lathe machine....


Instead of the sarcasm, you could have properly just adviced a rig.


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 25, 2014)

With your budget and requirements, it would be best to wait for haswell extreme 8 core i7 5960x  with Asus rampage 5 extreme and 32gb of quad channel high frequency DDR4 memory.

Coming to the gpus, to power two 60hz 4k displays,you would need 4 GTX 880Ti's(maxwell flagship) or 4xAMD 390X or whatever it would be named.

Powering this rig would need a hefty power supply.Corsair AX 1500i or EVGA Supernova 1600 T2 would be the best in this scenario.


----------



## seamon (Jun 25, 2014)

imo wait for Broadwell and Maxwell.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> With your budget and requirements, it would be best to wait for haswell extreme 8 core i7 5960x  with Asus rampage 5 extreme and 32gb of quad channel high frequency DDR4 memory.
> 
> Coming to the gpus, to power two 60hz 4k displays,you would need 4 GTX 880Ti's(maxwell flagship) or 4xAMD 390X or whatever it would be named.
> 
> Powering this rig would need a hefty power supply.Corsair AX 1500i or EVGA Supernova 1600 T2 would be the best in this scenario.


I agree with you on the Haswell-E and Asus Rampage MoBo. Also all the DDR4 would be of "higher frequency" than DDR3 as DDR3 standards stop at 2133MHz and DDR4 starts from there  And the GPU I was considering was either 2xTitan Z or 2x R9 295X2. So to power them I thought I'll need atleast a Corsair AX1500i


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> imo wait for Broadwell and Maxwell.


That would mean waiting for atleast another complete year. Anyways Broadwell wouldn't be worth the wait over Haswell-E. Similiarly Maxwell isn't supposed to come anywhere in 2014 except for the 750&750Ti it's already in. I'm better of with 2xTitan Z with 4 Kepler GPUs


----------



## seamon (Jun 25, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> That would mean waiting for atleast another complete year. Anyways Broadwell wouldn't be worth the wait over Haswell-E. Similiarly Maxwell isn't supposed to come anywhere in 2014 except for the 750&750Ti it's already in. I'm better of with 2xTitan Z with 4 Kepler GPUs



Both Maxwell and Broadwell will hopefully launch in Q4 2014.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Yeah I am waiting for X99 and DDR4. That would mean this rig will only be ready by the end of the year IF they decide to launch it in India. There's only so much you can carry from US. Otherwise post is my only option and that scares me.



You don't need to wait for it to be launched in India. Services like Comgateway are there to let you buy any stuff from US with sometimes (un)reasonable customs of course. I have bought my Core i5 4570 from Amazon using Comgateway. It was a hassle free experience since customs are handled by the courier service itself. Although it did cost me 5k to get it.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You don't need to wait for it to be launched in India. Services like Comgateway are there to let you buy any stuff from US with sometimes (un)reasonable customs of course. I have bought my Core i5 4570 from Amazon using Comgateway. It was a hassle free experience since customs are handled by the courier service itself. Although it did cost me 5k to get it.


How was your experience with their services? I have used Forwarding Shippers before, named Shipito but they don't tell in advance how much customs would my package generate. Also their shipping times are also too much. How much was the price difference for the original product after including all and every shipping charges?


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

hopshopgo transaction powered by paypal is also good. few here bought from ishopinternational, they calculate customs and duties in advance


----------



## seamon (Jun 25, 2014)

+1 to ppobox. I found the service extremely efficient. Besides, they offer insurance on your stuff too.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> +1 to ppobox. I found the service extremely efficient. Besides, they offer insurance on your stuff too.


I could order the titan Z from USA then. Won't have to go through the trouble of ordering one through Nvidia


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, looks like folks here have offered alternatives to Comgateway, but if you still want to know my experience you can refer this thread:
*www.digit.in/forum/shopping/176084-need-advice-buying-through-comgateway-first-time.html


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> +1 to ppobox. I found the service extremely efficient. Besides, they offer insurance on your stuff too.


So how exactly was your experience when you bought something from ppobox? How was their service? Consolidation, Customs handling, shipping charges, customs charged etc?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 26, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> I could order the *titan Z* from USA then. Won't have to go through the trouble of ordering one through Nvidia



not for gaming. Go for  ASUS GTX780 STRIX 6GB OC Edition SLI


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> So how exactly was your experience when you bought something from ppobox? How was their service? Consolidation, Customs handling, shipping charges, customs charged etc?



They did everything without delay. You just have to give a photo ID proof(PAN card) and an authorization letter to them. They will take care of the rest. I had ordered a GPU BTW.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2014)

I dont understand why you need to give PAN number to Ppobox. I didn't have to give any proof to use comgateway.


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I dont understand why you need to give PAN number to Ppobox. I didn't have to give any proof to use comgateway.



You need a photo ID proof. Passport will work too.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Anyone ready to say this or shall I do the honors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry people, been spending some time with family and friends.  Anyways I did manage to click a picture while I was hurrying to my home! Here it is:

My Sony KD-84X9000 running Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol from a HDRip(I know it doesn't do it justice but I had already watched all my blu-rays lying around. I need to buy some new ones!)




Hope you trust me now!


----------



## amjath (Jun 28, 2014)

^ That extended speaker set up only on left side? Am I the only one who can't see the right side speaker


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 28, 2014)

That's probably due to the angle at which the photo was taken and also due to the poor lights. I was in a hurry. To better interpret the photo...see the difference on the sides where the screen ends. One the left hand side you can see that the bezel is barely noticeable and the speaker is extended. On the right side though, the speaker seems like it is completely attached to the bezel(due to the angle) and the speaker is not distinguishable from the bezel so the bezel looks very thick as compared to the left side bezel which of course isn't possible and is because of the speaker which seems like bezel due to the dark room(I like to watch movies with the room completely darked out). So you see? The speakers are omni-present


----------



## amjath (Jun 28, 2014)

^ yeah right!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 28, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Sorry people, been spending some time with family and friends.  Anyways I did manage to click a picture while I was hurrying to my home! Here it is:
> 
> My Sony KD-84X9000 running Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol from a HDRip(I know it doesn't do it justice but I had already watched all my blu-rays lying around. I need to buy some new ones!)
> 
> ...


ok you are loaded, anyway decided components?


----------

